# Canon 7D



## cccott3 (Oct 14, 2011)

To the 7D owners I am thinking of purchasing this camera and was wondering how you all like yours?


----------



## philsphoto (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had my Canon 7D for 6 months and love it 100%.  I get excellent results from my camera, and having come from a Canon 10D the 7D is amazing!  I love the focusing systems of this camera.  A big part of the camera decision includes lenses, flashes, and other accessories.  Once you pick a brand and buy some lenses and a flash, you will me married to that brand.  So lenses and flash systems are every part as important as the camera choice.  In fact, lenses and flashes will outlast the camera body as you chose to upgrade down the road.  So carefully compare the brands and understand that spending money on good lenses and flashes may be more important than the camera body itself.  

I use lenses that I purchased for my Canon D60, and then used on my Canon 10D, and now use on my 7D.  See how that goes?


----------



## cccott3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I do thanks. What type of photography do you do?


----------



## Overread (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 to philsphoto's points and I think I echoed them in one of your other recent threads. 

The 7D I got after my 400D and its a fantastic camera body, it really is; great auto focus and great quality. Buuuut (and this is a big but) its only as good as the lenses I put in front of it - which is why I spent a small fortune on good lenses (and lighting, though I'm not a portrait shooter so my lighting compliment was smaller than someone shooting more studio work) before I even considered getting a new camera body .


----------



## 889Media (Oct 14, 2011)

As the other one who already replied; I love my 7D - and for me it is worth every penny! And the same goes for me about already having been married to a brand. But for me it is not all my gear that makes up this marriage, but the fact that I do not feel comfortable with other cameras than Canon. Just feels a bit wrong for some reason.

When that being said, the results I get from my pictures are just perfect. When I am not happy with what I get, I can never blame the camera - and the boy behind it have to take the fall for any bad results!  The quality of videos are great two, although the sound quality falls a bit short compared to the image quality. But this is to be expected for this type of camera.

So far I am still experimenting with my camera as I have had little time to play around with it as much as I would like. Had it with me to some MotoCross cup, and it did an awesome job. To have up to 8 pictures per second let me really capture the jumps and mud flying around - and don't miss any details in between each shot. The processor are very fast too, so I can keep the burst shooting for several seconds without choking the camera.

Another thing I can mention is that the camera is a little bit bigger than some of the other Canon EOS series. Someone I talked to said that he did not buy the 7D because he heard that it was bigger than other models, but for me the size was one of the things that made me go for the 7D in the first place. I just love how it feels when I am holding it, and the size makes it very well balanced. The magnesium body is also a nice touch, and I feel a bit more safe when I am out shooting and the weather is not playing nice.

I do not think you will have any second thoughts if you decide to buy the 7D!

Edit: someone already beat me to it about the size  But reading his post, and the word lighting, made me think about one more thing that I love about this camera; The wireless flash trigger that are built in to the 7D's body. Can make me use the flash off camera without any other gear. This is an awesome touch to an awesome camera!


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love mine! My only "issue" with it is that it it a much heavier beast than my old Rebel. Otherwise it's great, and everything else has been mentioned ^


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 15, 2011)

After obsessing about one for months now, I finally got it ordered last night. I know my XSi in and out, am completely comfortable shooting in manual mode and changing any menu setting there is... and after trying out the 7D locally and thinking back to when I first started out I'm glad I started where I did. When I started shooting about 3 years ago I almost went for a higher-end body than my Rebel. I'm glad I didn't, because it's not as simple as my Rebel and I would have been completely overwhelmed. So... if you're just starting out, regardless of how technical you may be, I think a 7D is going to be pretty daunting. If, however, you've used a DSLR before and can identify the limits you're hitting and whether or not the 7D will meet your actual expectations... I say get one


----------



## Jethro (Oct 15, 2011)

I totally love it. The speed, the AF system, the controls, the tank-build body..


----------



## philsphoto (Oct 15, 2011)

I do Wedding and portraiture photography.  I like people.  I have some landscape from travels, airshows and stuff.  What do you like to shoot?


----------



## Chris_1071 (Oct 20, 2011)

The 7D is my next body as my 40D is starting to get dated. I am still happy with my 40D other then it's performance at higher ISO levels. The 7D is a great performer at a great price.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

I love my 7D. I have a 1D Mk III, the 7D and a 50D. The7D was the replacement for the 50D and it's impressed me incredibly. I am using it mainly for a second camera for sports right now, but I have shot a few portraits with it and family stuff. I can push the ISO through the roof and have the images more than useable. It is such an improvement to my 50d-which I didn't expect such an improvement at all. 
I find it eats batteries a  bit with an IS lens on it, but a grip fixed that perfectly. 
Love the new wireless speedlite control. 
Not so sure about the sRaw options yet. I feel like the sRAW in the 50D was better, but I haven't used it enough to say that 100%. 
I have not used the video on it. I may never use it for all I know, but it's there should I want it. 
If you'd like max ISO images let me know. That's what really blew me away.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 20, 2011)

Totally impressed with my 7D. No complaints.


----------



## JazmineHeart (Oct 31, 2011)

I love my 7D too. No complaints. It takes great pictures. It's a lot bigger as some had already mentioned. However, when one gets used to it, it's no biggie.


----------



## yipDog (Nov 1, 2011)

I started with a T2i for video mainly and got back into stills. When a friend lusted after it and couldn't find one (sold out) I sold her the T2i, mustered up the extra funds, and haven't looked back. I know this is a photography forum but for video, the 7D is simply awesome. For stills, I do a lot of action stuff so the 7fps shooting is very useful. The AF system is very good. The extra battery grip is a great purchase. When shooting stills, it lasts seemingly forever! For video, I can get a full day shoot using only two batteries. Images really depend on the lenses. The camera is easy to use though I know there's more depth...just haven't needed to go there yet. I did tweak the profiles for color and sharpness which has helped when it comes to "post time" Has saved a lot of time knowing I'm getting good images out of the camera.


----------



## LF911SC (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a great camera, who's going to really find anything serious to complain about?


----------



## JordanTarrant (Nov 21, 2011)

Besides the crop sensor it's fantastic.  I love it.


----------

